# [SOLVED] 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager



## Fetey1 (Jun 29, 2012)

My computer hasn't updated for a while. So I had some reasonably large updates recently. However as they completed, my resolution automatically switched (suddenly) to 800x600. My Graphics card (slightly old now) GeForce GT 530 can run on 1920x1080. However when I looked to set it back to the original resolution, my options were limited and there was not option for 1920x1080 option for me to set.

I tried a restart (hoping for a simple fix) but it still stayed the same. Restored to default settings in the boot menu. I also tried to have a look in device manager, though the 'Display Adapters' tab was not on there at all. I tried to search for new hardware and update all the drivers on my Gcard but everything was up to date.

It's nothing to serious, it's just annoying because it warps my measurements and shapes when designing and editing.

Thankyou in advance for any help


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

Try using System Restore to roll back Windows to a point in time when your computer was functioning correctly. It allows you to undo system changes _without_ affecting your personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.
Video: Fixing a problem using System Restore​


----------



## Fetey1 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

I didn't really want to have to do that. Usually that is my last option and least favored. Is there any other way it might be possible to regain my original settings??


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

 Using Windows System Restore: 1) Does not affect your personal files, and 2) Takes maybe 2-3 minutes. See the above video.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

It seems that Window update may have installed a generic GPU driver. Go to device manager under your video adapter right click on it the select properties then "driver" see what the date is for the version of the driver, and manufacture. If the date is when the update recurred roll back the driver.

Reboot. Go to the manufacture of your machine update your graphics driver, or if you have a gpu card go to the manufacture of the gpu card update the drivers. In Windows update if there is a driver update shown right click on it then select "Hide".


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

The Microsoft nVidia driver is sometimes not compatible with your nVidia card. 
As Jack said, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, expand *Display*. Right click the nVidia adapter choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver*. 
Or you can download the latest nVidia driver for your card: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 340.52 Driver WHQL


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

Hi, Jack and Spunk the OP stated in their first post that the display adapter tab is missing from device manager.

Fetey1, when windows updates it automatically creates a restore point, it is MS recommended fix for your problem and should be the first thing you should do. It is NOT a system Reset, please have a look at the video SpywareDr posted.

We can query windows to see what video card it see's. Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste all below in red:-

wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here... although if you run system restore you probable won't need to.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

:facepalmleasures of speed reading. Ugh Sorry!:facepalm:


----------



## Fetey1 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

Oh sorry I misunderstood the system restore point. Though my most recent restore point is 10/03/2013 (Australian). Is that recommended? Also does that system restore affect programs?

Jenae, the cmd line you gave me brings up an empty notepad window. Does that mean windows doesn't actually see my video card?


----------



## Fetey1 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*

Some extra information which i have just come across:

The system restore doesn't have anything in terms of a point before windows update. The only ones there require and actual back up and I believe that doing that will restore all the programs as well (If I'm wrong please say). I have done a lot since 2013.

Thanks


----------



## Fetey1 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: 'Display adapters' tap not showing up in device manager*



spunk.funk said:


> The Microsoft nVidia driver is sometimes not compatible with your nVidia card.
> As Jack said, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, expand *Display*. Right click the nVidia adapter choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver*.
> Or you can download the latest nVidia driver for your card: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 340.52 Driver WHQL


The driver you gave me worked. It seems like the video driver wasn't updated as it said it was. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No worries! We're glad you got it working. Please Mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## HarmfulGrub8 (Mar 29, 2017)

I had the same problem after I installed *Win 10*.
I didn't notice at first and went and installed my first game 
and when I tried to play it crashed. I went on to *Device Manager*
and saw that my display adapter has been changed. Tried many solutions like hardware change and stuff. I'm having NVidia like yours so what I did was download and install *NVidia GeForce Experience *and check for *Driver Updates*. Just go ahead and download and everything will be back just the way its used to be.
Hope this helps........:smile:


----------

